

Could Media Get Too Smart about Consumers? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/11/media-get-smart-consumers/

======
adamb_
Not to nit-pick but the "a" in that font ("15px/20px Swift") is completely
distracting...

~~~
lleatirt
Couldn't read past the first two sentences.

------
Retric
Reminds me of a story I read where a father calling up target because they
sent his teenage daughter a bunch of coupons on pregnancy related products
based on her past purchases. Turns out target was correct... Still, they now
try and disguise things by adding more random products to those coupons so
it's less obvious when they figured out such things.

The problem IMO for online marketers is if your only doing one add you need to
target the most likely purchases which get's you back into the creepy.

Edit: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-
targe...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-target-
figured-out-a-teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/)

~~~
michael_nielsen
That's blogspam from Forbes. Actual link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-
habits.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-habits.html)

Based on Charles Duhigg's very good book about habits.

